# Why the need to log in 2X......??



## pgrrider (Sep 10, 2009)

Why the change with having to log into the BBS after logging on the the website.....??  Seems redundant to me!!


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 10, 2009)

there is no change, its always been like that.

the tug member only system is for paying members, the tugbbs forums are free and open to the public...both run on completely separate servers.

we do provide you with the ability to have the same login and password for both systems, and if your cookies are enabled, you wont need to log on at all after doing so once on each side.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 15, 2009)

TUGBrian said:


> there is no change, its always been like that.
> 
> the tug member only system is for paying members, the tugbbs forums are free and open to the public...both run on completely separate servers.
> 
> we do provide you with the ability to have the same login and password for both systems, and if your cookies are enabled, you wont need to log on at all after doing so once on each side.



I don't find that cookies enable only a one time login in the members only section. This does work on the BBS, but I always have to log in each time when accessing the members only section.


----------

